# x-Trail roof headlight re-setting, possible?



## alflavia (Apr 3, 2005)

Has someone ever think in making these headlight functions without having to set the front light to high? I hope I’m not the only one with this intention, is only that for me is not practical to be limited to the factory setting.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi, are you talking about the hyper roof rails for the xy with those 2 lights in the roof rack? If yes, then am sure you can adjust the wiring on the relay for them to turn on with your parker lights.

I have the 2 front fog lights in the bumper and these were factory set to come on with parker lights, they use a separate switch however.

I don't think it'll be a hard thing to do, but it depends on your countrys' (where are you from by the way?) road regulations. In Australia, we're not allowed to turn the front fog lights, only in extreme weather conditions or off-road.



alflavia said:


> Has someone ever think in making these headlight functions without having to set the front light to high? I hope I’m not the only one with this intention, is only that for me is not practical to be limited to the factory setting.


----------



## alflavia (Apr 3, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi, are you talking about the hyper roof rails for the xy with those 2 lights in the roof rack? If yes, then am sure you can adjust the wiring on the relay for them to turn on with your parker lights.
> 
> I have the 2 front fog lights in the bumper and these were factory set to come on with parker lights, they use a separate switch however.
> 
> I don't think it'll be a hard thing to do, but it depends on your countrys' (where are you from by the way?) road regulations. In Australia, we're not allowed to turn the front fog lights, only in extreme weather conditions or off-road.


Yes indeed… those same lights… from a 2005 model.

I’m from the Dominican Republic, in the Caribbean, although we don’t have any regulation regarding when to use it, I would definitely only turn it on during off road / difficult weather condition as you mentioned. 

Thx for your quick and accurate response, I’ll be looking for a solution shortly if possible.

Regards,


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Alfavia: Bienvenido.

As long as we speak here in english, I'll keep writing in English.

You'll always got a fast response from people over here, thanks to the wonderfull worldwide X-Trailer community.

Please, post pics of your X-Ty at ViperZ, thread.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

arrghhhh...I envy you. Those roofracks look so cool. 
Anywyas, as AussieTrail mentioned, I'm pretty sure you can make the roof lights light up independently by modifying the circuit. You will probably have to take a look at where the wiring goes. Most likely, the roof lights and the headlights share the same relay, and that is the reason why you can only switch the roof lights on when the headlights are on. If you find the correct wires going to the roof lights, you can simply put them on a seperate relay, and then you should be able to turn the lights on independently of each other.

Lukasz


----------



## alflavia (Apr 3, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Alfavia: Bienvenido.
> 
> As long as we speak here in english, I'll keep writing in English.
> 
> ...


Thx Manuelga!!!

I'll keep into consideration both communities to not only get faster response but also to make more ciber-xtrail-friends


----------



## alflavia (Apr 3, 2005)

Lukasz said:


> arrghhhh...I envy you. Those roofracks look so cool.
> Anywyas, as AussieTrail mentioned, I'm pretty sure you can make the roof lights light up independently by modifying the circuit. You will probably have to take a look at where the wiring goes. Most likely, the roof lights and the headlights share the same relay, and that is the reason why you can only switch the roof lights on when the headlights are on. If you find the correct wires going to the roof lights, you can simply put them on a seperate relay, and then you should be able to turn the lights on independently of each other.
> 
> Lukasz


Ummm... very interesting your suggestion. last time I got the chance of working with circuits and relay was at the university  Any way, probably I'll find someone that could look at those wires if this keep bothering me. Thx for your kindly and explicit response...

Alejandro


----------

